# Personal LOA



## Introvertedqueen (Oct 30, 2022)

i have a question about personal LOA, I’ve heard you can’t go on it if you’ll be working another job but how would they know you’ll be working another job on Loa ? I was just curious because I was wasn’t sure if while I was on leave I wanted to get another job. Target is just too stressful to work at and I really feel like if I don’t get some time away from here I’m gonna loose my mind.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Oct 30, 2022)

Have you thought about going on demand? If you did it wouldn’t matter if you got another job. You could work as little or as much as you want for Target.


----------



## Introvertedqueen (Oct 31, 2022)

I have but my Hr is trying to make it a nightmare for me to go on demand. So I’m not sure what to do, I might have to end up just quitting


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 31, 2022)

Introvertedqueen said:


> I have but my Hr is trying to make it a nightmare for me to go on demand. So I’m not sure what to do, I might have to end up just quitting


your store may met the max quota on demand.


----------



## Introvertedqueen (Oct 31, 2022)

That’s what I’m thinking too, the only reason I was even thinking about staying was for the education benefits but I guess I’ll just have to apply for grants and scholarships instead


----------



## RedcardReba (Nov 27, 2022)

I am on demand and love it.  I can go into mytime, pick up shifts, etc.  It's a nice way to retire.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Nov 27, 2022)

Get another job and go on demand or quit. Don’t waste target or your coworkers time.


----------

